

Photos & Details about the Royal Canadian MintChip hardware - gravitronic
http://burnsmod.com/development/2012/04/14/MintChip-DevKit-Pictures-And-Information/

======
kruhft
Ah, that's why nothing happened when I plugged the USB stick in. I never
noticed that it was an adapter for the chip.

------
rollypolly
I wonder if bitcoin users feel threatened by this project..?

~~~
gravitronic
It seriously has nothing to do with bitcoin. It's more like paypal but with
hardware tokens that can store value. The money on the chip is canadian
dollars.

~~~
rollypolly
Interesting. So if you lose the token, you lose your money, like a real
wallet?

~~~
kruhft
Yes. There's a limit of $500 you can store on the chip.

